# Seeking recommendations as to where to spend 1 night while driving through Mexico



## catlady22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Where's a good spot to stop and spend 1 night while driving through Mexico, from Mazatlan to Laredo, TX?

Torreon looks to be a good halfway point, what are your thoughts on that?

Also do you think we'll be able to cross the border into the US after day 2 of driving north? Or would it be best to spend another night near the border and cross in the am?


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

catlady22 said:


> Where's a good spot to stop and spend 1 night while driving through Mexico, from Mazatlan to Laredo, TX?
> 
> Torreon looks to be a good halfway point, what are your thoughts on that?
> 
> Also do you think we'll be able to cross the border into the US after day 2 of driving north? Or would it be best to spend another night near the border and cross in the am?


We have stayed many times in Saltillo, not that much further than Torreón. Beautiful smaller (600,000ish) city with many nice hotels. And it's closer to Laredo. You could definitely cross the border day two (Saltillo is maybe four hours from Laredo) and I'd recommend it. You probably don't want to spend the night in Nuevo Laredo or anywhere close. Nothing makes Laredo look like a clean, orderly, well-run city than spending time in Nuevo Laredo. My 2 cents.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I used Rutas Punto a Punto to look at the options. It says Mazatlan to Nuevo Laredo is 1126km(about 700mi), 13hrs and 918p in tolls. Not sure if Saltillo might be too far as almost 10 hrs to Saltillo and only about 3.5hrs to Nuevo Laredo from there. As you said, Torreon is closer to mid-point. Unfortunately, I've never stayed there and don't have any references for either Torreon or it's nearby city of Gomez Palacio.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

I'd agree with Conklinwh, but would try to avoid going into the big city of Torreon. There should be hotels near the highway. We would look for a "no tell motel," which will be spotless clean and probably cost about $300 pesos for the night. Take food and beverage with you if you do, or else you may be forced to order room service from the motel, which can be pretty curious-looking stuff. For an extra $75 pesos or so, they'll probably give you a room with a jacuzzi. Your things are completely safe in your car, as it is parked in your private garage.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*Torreon*



catlady22 said:


> Where's a good spot to stop and spend 1 night while driving through Mexico, from Mazatlan to Laredo, TX?
> 
> Torreon looks to be a good halfway point, what are your thoughts on that?
> 
> Also do you think we'll be able to cross the border into the US after day 2 of driving north? Or would it be best to spend another night near the border and cross in the am?





I've stayed in Torreon a few times many years ago . Its a bit pricey because it's a typical large city . One time in Torreon our car broke down in the Hotel parking lot and we had to stay 3 extra days until it was fixed . I remember the hotel bakery had the best German chocolate cake I've ever had .


----------

